

Making things with Maths (Great Math Visualizations) - kevinpfab
http://acko.net/files/fullfrontal/fullfrontal/slides-net

======
otoburb
Beautiful math visualizations. When I browsed the site more, I found that
MathBox, the framework he developed, is the real meat.

<http://acko.net/blog/making-mathbox/>

